# Have y'all seen this- Butler Bag?



## beaglette (Aug 7, 2008)

Have y'all seen this or do you have one? What's your impression of it?

Do y'all like it? Why/Why not?

Butler Bag - The World's Most Organized Handbag!

Hugs,

Brandi


----------



## pinksugar (Aug 7, 2008)

I've never seen that before... it's a bit TOO organized for me. Like creepily organized, LOL


----------



## daer0n (Aug 7, 2008)

Oh my, i somehow preffer disorganization better after seeing that bag LOL!


----------



## CellyCell (Aug 7, 2008)

That's nifty. I'm an organized freak like that... but by the end of the day, I couldn't care less how organized it keeps my things and I'd end up throwing everything just in there.


----------



## monniej (Aug 7, 2008)

that's actually a pretty cute bag. i love the organization! i would totally carry that, but i am a bit anal! lol~


----------



## laurafaye (Aug 7, 2008)

Haha that's pretty cool but I'd just chuck everything in, I'm too lazy to sort it all out into the little compartments.


----------



## tkayef83 (Aug 7, 2008)

Lol, sadly, that would fit me perfectly! I'm a bit OCD when it comes to organization so that bag would be awesome to have!


----------



## AprilRayne (Aug 7, 2008)

It's a nice theory. I wouldn't ever get it though. The classic looks exactly like my Kenneth Cole bag that I got at Ross for $20 and I don't need that much organization inside.


----------



## magosienne (Aug 7, 2008)

i like organize stuff, but like Celly at the end of the day i tend to throw everything in my bag without any form of order, so i'll pass on this bag.


----------



## Roxie (Aug 8, 2008)

I have never seen that bag, but I want it! I love bags and have so many, but I could already use another one - and I have all the stuff to fill it!! I love how it is so organized, too.




It's so true that you can tell a woman by what's in her hand bag!!


----------



## Fataliya (Aug 8, 2008)

I like the hybrid one


----------



## kcam125 (Aug 11, 2008)

i actually like that! it looks way better than the Buxton!! lol my 6-year old niece said that I needed the Buxton b/c I can never find anything in my purse...


----------



## Bec688 (Aug 11, 2008)

As much as I hate rumagging through my bag for things, I think this would annoy the crap out of me, and I think it could get messy, even though it has compartments.


----------



## Anthea (Aug 15, 2008)

With so many small compartments where do you put the larger items? Its a good idea if you can stick to placing your items in the appropriate compartment. I don't think I could be bothered.


----------



## magneticheart (Aug 15, 2008)

It's a good idea for more organized people but I would be too lazy to sort out all the compartments. Shame really because I could really use something like that. My bag is such a mess!


----------



## Lucy (Aug 15, 2008)

too organised! i enjoy rummaging around in my handbag to find what i want. i find all sorts of stuff!


----------



## Adrienne (Aug 15, 2008)

Thats a cool idea but i'm sure id find a way to keep it messy lol


----------



## katina74 (Aug 15, 2008)

I like it. My purse is a mess.


----------



## bCreative (Aug 15, 2008)

That's actually cute.


----------



## Karren (Aug 16, 2008)

Looks like a refrigerator for purses!!


----------



## lilfireball (Aug 16, 2008)

It's interesting. I've never seen anything like that before. It's a little big for my taste. But it's a cool idea.


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 17, 2008)

It's cute... Alas, I'm organized, but not THAT organized LOL!


----------

